# Adams Rite Deadlatch Paddle



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 12, 2011)

I was under the impression that the Adams Rite Deadlatch Paddles (http://www.adamsrite.com/media/pdf/v3/AR_Ddltch_Paddle_4590.pdf) were no longer approved on a means of egress door.  I can't find a code section addressing this (either IBC 2006 or ANSI A117.1-2003).  Are these permitted, and if not, can someone please refer me to the correct code section.  Thank you.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't see why not, except where panic or fire exit hardware is required.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 12, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> I don't see why not, except where panic or fire exit hardware is required.


Using 1008.1.9, Panic and fire exit hardware (which is what I consider the Adams Rite 4590 paddle), it denotes where "installed" rather than where "required."  In this application, they are not required, other than to circumvent the requirements for key locks on the egress and non-egress doors.  1008.1.9 requires the actuating portion to be at least one half the door width leaf.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2011)

is there possibl;y a mounting hieght problem???  to high up, normaly I see them replace where the dead bolt would be.

I know there was another thread recently with a question about them


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2011)

if they meet the hardware provsion should be good to go

1008.1.8 Door operations. Except as specifically permitted

by this section egress doors shall be readily openable from

the egress side without the use of a key or special knowledge

or effort.

1008.1.8.1 Hardware. Door handles, pulls, latches,

locks and other operating devices on doors required to be

accessible by Chapter 11 of the International Building

Code shall not require tight grasping, tight pinching or

twisting of the wrist to operate.

1008.1.8.2 Hardware height. Door handles, pulls,

latches, locks and other operating devices shall be installed

34 inches (864 mm) minimum and 48 inches

(1219 mm) maximum above the finished floor. Locks

used only for security purposes and not used for normal

operation are permitted at any height.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 12, 2011)

I think the biggest issue is with 1008.1.8.3 (key-operated locks and latches from egress side are permitted for main exterior doors provided they meet 3 conditions) & 1008.1.9...are these considered panic or fire exit hardware?

PANIC HARDWARE. A door-latching assembly incorporating a device that releases the latch upon the application of a force in the direction of egress travel.

If the Adams Rite 4590 paddle is indeed panic hardware, then it would need to be at least one-half the door leaf width.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2011)

My answer would be if the door actualy required panic hardware, than no they do not meet panic hardware requirements

BUT, if you are using the device in place of some other door hardware, than if they meet the hardware requirements, and hieght they should be good to go.

ALSO, if you click on the link you provided and look at the first page there is a guy in a wheel chair which kind of leads me to believe it is ada approved, even though it does not say it, there must be other paperwork on the device, that carries the listings


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 12, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> My answer would be if the door actualy required panic hardware, than no they do not meet panic hardware requirements


To clarify (when ICC is not intentionally clear and concise), even though it specifically says "where installed" and not "where required," and 1008.1.4 does not list as a condition, alternative, or exception for key-locked egress doors, you would interpret them to be a permitted condition for key-locked egress doors?


----------



## Examiner (Oct 12, 2011)

Is not fire exit hardware and panic devices the same?  Panics with some exceptions are required usually based on the occupant load using the egress door.  ADA addresses fire exit hardware the same as an EXIT door.  Kind of like comparing tempered glass to safety glazing; it is the same.  The 2006 Code Commentary for 1008.1.9 implies that fire exit hardware may not necessarily be a panic device because some panics may not be fire rated.  So is fire exit hardware only applied to rated doors?  Now I am confused.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 12, 2011)

Examiner said:
			
		

> So is fire exit hardware only applied to rated doors?  Now I am confused.


By definition, I would say yes.  Both are listed in the Chapter definitions.  Not all egress doors are in fire rated assemblies.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2011)

Examiner

Per icc definition fire exit hardware is panic hardware listed for use on fire door assemblies


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2011)

Pap

Step away from the code book, the sun will come up tommorrow

The device does not meet the requirements for panic hardware

So it cannot be installed where it is required

If it meets the hardware provisions it appears it can be installed on non panic hardware required doors


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 12, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> PapStep away from the code book, the sun will come up tommorrow
> 
> The device does not meet the requirements for panic hardware
> 
> ...


AMEN to all of the above


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 13, 2011)

CDA & GBH...I think my distance from the code book is appropriate, and I have no doubts about the sun, nor tomorrow, I was just hoping that there was a clear and concise code path from which I could site for the RDP, indicating the device is compliant.

Thank you for your comments, or reinforcement of each others comments.  The question came up for an existing shell building, in which the proposed egress doors had existing dead-latch key-locks on the egress side of the door.  This is prohibited with exception for the main entrance door.  The Door Scheduled referenced the Spec book for hardware set description, and indicated both a key operated dead latch and paddle.  When I asked for clarification on the hardware for the egress side, they initially indicated the key lock/latch was to remain.  This caused some confusion, and in the process I vaguely remembered a similar discussion where it was thought that paddles were no longer permitted.  As CDA stated, and I agree, as long as panic hardware is not a requirement, the paddle release is permitted as long as it meets the accessibility reach ranges.  I also spoke with the manufacturer, and they do not market it as a panic release device.

I have my doubts that if the paddle is mounted at the maximum 48" height that it will offer consistent accessibility, especially on doors that do not swing out, but that is only my opinion.


----------



## knightj (Oct 13, 2011)

09-1008.10 #1. Panic hardware shall be listed in accoredance with UL 305. If is listed as such its good to go. IMHO


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok one more piece of the puzzle

Trying to use it on a Pull door !!!!

Does the manufacture make for this????


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok one more piece of the puzzle

Trying to use it on a Pull door !!!!

Does the manufacture make for this????


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 13, 2011)

The paddle you are talking about is NOT panic or fire exit hardware.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 14, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Ok one more piece of the puzzleTrying to use it on a Pull door !!!!
> 
> Does the manufacture make for this????


According to the manufacturer's specs, the paddle responds to both a pushing or pulling action....under 50 occupants and two exits is a typical strip mall configuration for door swinging in.  Most don't want to put up the sign required with a keyed-lock.


----------



## cda (Oct 14, 2011)

Where oh where is Lori g when you need an expert in doors


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 17, 2011)

You can use it where fire exit hardware or panic hardware aren't required.  Improper use in the past, or proper use when codes weren't as strict, doesn't disqualify it for use as a plain latch.

Fire exit hardware and panic hardware are similar, but there is one crucial distinction.  Panic hardware may have dogging devices to keep the latch retracted, such as in a store entrance that is unlocked during the day.  Fire exit hardware must always be able to latch.


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 18, 2011)

It is Egress Vs Panic so any place egress hardware is required OK bt as Panic Device (Bar) that its not


----------



## LGreene (Nov 3, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Where oh where is Lori g when you need an expert in doors


I have obviously been traveling too much when people start addressing me by name (thanks Charles!).  

I think you have pretty much covered it, but just in case...

The Adams Rite paddle does work in both push and pull configurations, and can be used on a means of egress door as long as panic hardware is not required.  You should not need any special signage...it's not much different from having a regular lockset on the door.  The means of operating them is intuitive.  The paddle can't be used on a door that requires panic hardware because the actuating portion is not half the width of the door which is one of the requirements for panic hardware.

Panic hardware is required for Assembly and Educational occupancies (and Day Care if you're using NFPA 101) when the door is serving a space with an occupant load of more than 50 (IBC 2006, 2009) or more than 100 (IBC 2003, NFPA 101).  For other use groups panic hardware isn't required, except for High Hazard and also certain electric rooms.

Fire exit hardware is panic hardware that is used on fire rated doors, and fire exit hardware doesn't have the capability of mechanical dogging.  Dogging is when you use a key or a hex-wrench to hold the latches back and unlock the door.  Mechanical dogging isn't allowed on fire doors, but you can dog them electrically as long as they latch upon fire alarm.  I know this has nothing to do with the original question but someone mentioned it in one of the posts.

I will try not to stay away so long from now on!


----------

